# Pics of my Sout African B12



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

I wish I could say the server was down all weekend. Honestly I was surfing, and neglecting my thesis. I finally got the server to upload some data today. Had to chop it up into pages that compressed under half a meg. Here it is;

http://homepage.mac.com/benitomalito/

The car pics are in the last albums on the bottom. There are some other pics of the Southern cape, as well. 
I wish the pics were better, but I've not had time really. 
Put some new tires, and mech told me I have bad mounts. Well duh. Is there any way to adjust the two stabiliser mounts to take up some of the slack?
He also said the Throw out/release bearing is rattling around in the case. How bad is this? Can I leave it for awhile? It engages up fine and all. 
Other than that it seems alright and remarkably similar to other 13 year old Ca18's. Sorry the pics aren't more interesting, enjoy. b


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

Nice man... looks good... I dig the front grill a lot! I wonder where I can find one of them.....


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

That must be the ca16de engine... Looking at the engine, steering wheel, and seats you b12 looks alot like the Nismo edition sunny in Japan. nice


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

is it just me or does the ca16de look alot like the ca18de?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's a South African B12 1.8i (CA18DE). Looks just like the Pulsar steering wheel with different horn button.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey myet , isnt that the same intake that the ca20 uses? if not , they certainly look similar. by the way, nice b12 ,man. if u want to make some money u might want to start importing some grills for some of ur friends on the forum


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

That ride is too cool! Is the pulsar steering wheel a direct swap?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm not sure. I do know that the KA24 crowd uses the CA20E with Nissan (not Hitachi) throttle body as an upgrade. It's larger than the stock KA24 TB.

I have a KN13 steering wheel to go on my B11. Same wheel just different horn button. I'd love to have one of those "Twin Cam" buttons. If you get a KN13 wheel it fits on the B12 but may require some washers. There's a post about it somewhere around here.

Of course the most obvious and beautiful thing about that 1.8i Sentra is that the CA18DE was actually installed in a B12 at the factory. That should answer anyone's questions about whether or not the CA18DE is a drop in for the B12.

Motor mounts have no adjustment. Either replace the inards or do the Mcmaster Carr thing. Don't go too long before tackling that throwout bearing. It will run quite a while once it starts failing....mainly because it's actually only used for short periods of time....but if it falls apart you are in a world of hurt.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> is it just me or does the ca16de look alot like the ca18de?


 It's a CA18DE and they can be distinguished by either the tag on top of the intake manifold or the plastic tubing that runs from throttle body to the airbox. The CA16's intake manifold will have the letter's "NICS" or nissan induction control system whereas the CA18DE has "ECCS". The CA16DE's hose from the throttle body to the airbox is rather nice looking and has more sharper turns whereas the CA18's are more round like you see in the picture. Also, the CA16DE uses an external injector resistor similar to the ones found on the GA16i, whereas the CA18DE does not and the picture clearly illustrates that this car does not have one noticeable so it's very safe to say that indeed it's the old CA18DE.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> or do the Mcmaster Carr thing.


 Speaking Mcmaster-Carr, what is the proper mix on this kit or is it a one shot deal by mixing all the contents of the box? Let meknow man as I am ready to fill in the weaknesses of the CA18's mounts so that I can at least get my girl's new car up and running. Been a bee with an itch tracking down that passenger side mount from the dealer (what a pest). Anyways, let me know.....

Dee


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*More differences!*

Hmmmm,

Where is the alternator located at? It should be up front above the compressor, but I don't see it. Look where the clutch master cylinder is at (behind the intake manifold), brake master cylinder is different than the U.S. spec vehicles, wiring harness on the passenger side kinda looks like that of the 87 pulsar SE w/ CA16DE and since the brake booster is on the passenger side, working on one of these will definitely pose a challenge to even me because it's already tight on that side as it is.......


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hell, you gots me  I would thought the mixture ratio would be on/in the box or whatever it came in. Since I've never actually used it...I assume it's a powder...what do you mix it with or does it come as a two part solution?

If it's a two part solution...powder and liquid...I would assume it's an equal ratio of each. Like use it all to make a pound and use only half of each to make half a pound... a quarter of each to make a quarter pound...and so on.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> does it come as a two part solution?


 It's a 2 part solution. I think it's an equal mix..........


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i was kinda hoping boost would ring in on this one because ive looked at a ca20 before and noticed that its throttle body had the same letters eccs. i was just curious........


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for the interest guys. Yes it's a Ca18, I know because of the badge I removed. J/k the engine block has a stamp. 
The grill is reall cool. Reminds me a bit of the Mexican tsuru grill for B13's. I also ike the front spoiler lip. If I were to import things it wouldn't be for awhile. I will however pick up if I see on my foray to the scrap yard. I am coming to NY in two weeks, so I'll post if I see interesting stuff. 
If I were really serious I would import MKI Golf's which are still in production here. That would net for sure. 

The wheel is my favorite part. I wanted to get rid of the "twin cam" logo just to keep prying eyes offa mah ride. I even took of the big red "twin cam 16 valve" stickers off the rear doors. No need to advertise in a country where theft/jacking is so prominent. The 4 wheel discs, seats, and all are great. It's like having an SE-R again, just in need of tune-up. I understand that this engine is a better high end breather than the SR20 though. 

The alternator is right where it should be, just a bit low for the pic I guess. It is quite tight an the left side. I wish they had put the engine like 2cm to the right. BTW I have a mitsu set-up for the CAS/ignition is this ok? Also I wondered if my car doesn't get a few extra ponies from 97 octnae leaded fuel, and no catalyst?? Maybe only like 1-2 huh?

The McMasterr Carr is great stuff. I used it on my old 200sx SE-R, and lowered my 60' times considerably, as well as eliminating wheel hop in daily driving. I also have done it on my B13 SE-R. The kit is a one off thing, mix and pour. The ratio is something absurd like 11/7 and really precise or it won't work. A can of liquid urethane, and a bottle of liquid binding agent. I love, and highly reccomend it.
In the mean time I may ghetto it up, and put wood blocks in the stabiliser mounts, there's a ton of slack in there.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> The McMasterr Carr is great stuff. I used it on my old 200sx SE-R, and lowered my 60' times considerably, as well as eliminating wheel hop in daily driving. I also have done it on my B13 SE-R. The kit is a one off thing, mix and pour. The ratio is something absurd like 11/7 and really precise or it won't work. A can of liquid urethane, and a bottle of liquid binding agent. I love, and highly reccomend it.


 Thanks for the info "B" and as soon as I find a new tranny mount, I'll start the process so that I can finish unveiling one of the two new new cars.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Bennitto, check your private messages.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

You just have to prop the engine to use this. If your existing mount isn't warped, you can just fill it in. I used six jack stands, a floor jack and the jack in the trunk. With this theoretically you can pull all four. I jsut do the ones that attatch to the cross member. You can even ream teh stocker out a bit as long as you prop the pin when you pour the stuff. 
Alternatively you can buy two sets of the stuff and do two at a time. They are only $27 shipped each.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Alternatively you can buy two sets of the stuff and do two at a time. They are only $27 shipped each.


 O actually bought 2 kits, but plan on doing all 5 mounts at one time since these were never mounted on any vehicle. So from what you're saying is pour, mix and at to mounts (no measuring), correct?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

sweet car, you have quite the ass grove in that seat


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Word that ass groove is gonna take some work to conform to my skinny butt. Like that episode of the simpsons where the carnie folk steal their house and ruin Homers ass groove on the couch.

BB; If you have all mounts out of the car one can should do it. Mix the two parts stir vigorously, and then pour. For extra stability ream out the main firewall mount with a drill, and box cutter. No shit with some force, the box cutter went right through for me. Leave just enough rubber to keep the pin centered. You could just fill the side ones as they don't really do much. Prop the thing on its side with the pin centered and pour. Then install, and go do ridiculous clutch drops. 

Oh make sure to clean, and rough up any surfaces where rubber contacts urethane. The instructions for binding are important.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Oh make sure to clean, and rough up any surfaces where rubber contacts urethane. The instructions for binding are important.


 Thanks man! I told you guys I don't know everything .


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

BennittoMallito,

Are you originally from SA? I was born in Durban. Moved to Florida in 1987. God I love that country... Everytime I go back I want to stay... A little house in the Drakensberg would be awesome!


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

Bennito,

your b12 is the same as the as the 2nd generation b12 here in the Philippines..except for the grill and steering..heheeh..same bumpers and signals and tails....and it has the GA16s engine...

me i got he 1st generation which looks like the US b12....which have the E series engine

nice clean car man....i want that steering wheel


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

lucky man, not that you drive this nice car, you drive it in the one of the nicest regions in the world. great landscape, cheers to the coastroads, must be big fun cruisin there. - can't wait to get there again, sometimes...


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Make the pics work.


----------

